# how mutch bs is this really?



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33597&item=7926386415&rd=1 
does this really work or is it just a bunch of bullshit cause if it does work i wanna find some one who already has it and then i can get the color markings off it and go to the store and by one


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

It gives you a little horsepower but nothing to really brag about. Nothing close to 20 WHP. Go to radio shack and they have the same thing for 99 cents.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

well theres different power of resistors so i need to kno wich color bands are on them also i need to kno the instalment sheet on wich spot to put it on or if some one could help me out let me kno


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

It is total bullshit! Nissan ECUs do not use the intake air temperature to control the engine operating conditions. The sensor is used for diagnostic purposes only. So fooling the ECU with the resistor accomplishes nothing.

Lew


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

When will people stop buying "electric superchargers," crap coilovers, and this from eBay? Save your money for real mods from real companies. Think of it like this, a lot of these eBay sellers work ou tof thier home, many don't even have business licenses. People who run real companies took the time and effort to create a legitimate business and jumped through the hoops these losers don't. I'm tired of eBay charlatans selling crap like this.


What I'm interested in is why he has to put a note to eBay that his listing is vehicle specific. Is there some sort of rule or fee if its universal?


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

bII said:


> What I'm interested in is why he has to put a note to eBay that his listing is vehicle specific. Is there some sort of rule or fee if its universal?


you got a point there cause it does say its NOT universal but i looked at his last sellers and hes got them for like everydamn car out there so thats like false advertisement right there


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

And thats a pic of a firebird in the auction.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah that will burn out stock so it means nothing


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

You should ask him if he wants a deal on new tires since he wasted half of them to take that picture... prolly cause he forgot to lower his emergency brake.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

bII said:


> What I'm interested in is why he has to put a note to eBay that his listing is vehicle specific. Is there some sort of rule or fee if its universal?


no, but there is a rule stating that they cannot post the same identical item multiple times


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> no, but there is a rule stating that they cannot post the same identical item multiple times


which is why they change the type of cars they fit but not anything else (descrition, pic) You will find the same thing for every other car made.


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

NOTE TO BUYER:This mod is guranteed only for use with 90-02 200sx.



well hell i guess i should go find a 02 200sx


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

not all ebay stuff is crap..


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> not all ebay stuff is crap..


Thats not what I implied. I merely think there is a lot of crap sold on eBay by shady people that play it fast and loose. Some of these clowns are working out of thier parent's house, have no inventory, are not knowledgable, and are impossible to get a hold of. Never mind that they don't have business licenses, don't pay taxes, etc.

Don't buy from those people.--^


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

It's the old saying by P.T. Barnum."There's a sucker born every minute". And E-Bay is a perfect place to run these scams. And brings into play another saying. " A FOOL and his money are soon parted".


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

and carpe diem.


----------

